# Golf R = 10s 1/4 mile, but Audi TTS = 12s 1/4 mile, why?



## iBoostu (Apr 4, 2015)

It seems as though the Golf R 2.0L TFSI cars with DSG share the same platform as the 2009+ Audi TTS cars. So, why are Golf R's hitting 10 second 1/4 mile times on an APR Stage 3 GTX2867 turbo kit, yet no Audi TTS cars in the 10's yet?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJpj-hRE3Q


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Cuz VWs are always fasteropcorn:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*What stage tts*

Is the tts stage 3 too ?


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Well I haven't had mine at the track yet... who knows.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Its Math. Same power less weight in the TTS. Equals a faster ET. My Stage 2+ does a 12.3 qtr. Forges stage 3 has done a 10.3. So there in no way your comparing 2 engine with the same build.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Faster TTS*

I'm pretty sure if APR do the same thing to the TTS like they did to VW Golf project, 

it would be as fast or maybe faster cause they look better.


----------



## iBoostu (Apr 4, 2015)

I was under the impression the Golf R was achieving 10 second 1/4 mile times on the stock motor. Has anyone done this on the Audi TTS? ( The forge Audi tts achieved 10s 1/4 mile on built or original motor? )


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Original bottom end. What part are you missing? If its the same motor the TTS is faster it weights less!

Curb Weight of a Golf R 3300 lbs.
TTS 3150 lbs


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

yall are some champs for even taking this kind of foolishness seriously enough to reply to OP.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Fined said:


> champs OP.



Chumps???????????????????????


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Brd.Prey said:


> Chumps???????????????????????


nope. champs. it was a compliment.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Because no one really has a TTS shop car that is being messed with except Forge. Also, how many people do you actually think run the stage 3 kit. I know of two really and neither one of them yet has even been to the track (to my knowledge). If theres more out there please chime in. 

But as Brd.Prey stated, the TTS should pretty much run anything a Golf R runs with same mods.


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

FastEddie7 said:


> Because no one really has a TTS shop car that is being messed with except Forge. Also, how many people do you actually think run the stage 3 kit. I know of two really and neither one of them yet has even been to the track (to my knowledge). If theres more out there please chime in.
> 
> But as Brd.Prey stated, the TTS should pretty much run anything a Golf R runs with same mods.


Well I know APR had my car at the track. I have the burnt up caliper piston boots to show for it


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Having a dedicated shop car and a customers car at the track are totally different. A shop car you can abuse the piss out of and do anything you want/need to in order to learn how much the motor and car can stand. 

Start doing that with customer cars then you have an issue now dont you.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

FastEddie7 said:


> Having a dedicated shop car and a customers car at the track are totally different. A shop car you can abuse the piss out of and do anything you want/need to in order to learn how much the motor and car can stand.
> 
> Start doing that with customer cars then you have an issue now dont you.


You should tell that to APR  

Seems like a lot of customers got back cars that were abused / broken after their tenure at APR :banghead:


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

FastEddie7 said:


> Having a dedicated shop car and a customers car at the track are totally different. A shop car you can abuse the piss out of and do anything you want/need to in order to learn how much the motor and car can stand.
> 
> Start doing that with customer cars then you have an issue now dont you.


Well I'm fairly certain that APR did something to that effect with the cars they have. The 2.0TFSI engine is not unique to the TT. I'm sure they learned how much the motor can stand in other applications. Why reinvent the wheel because an engine was installed in a different platform? Obviously some parts will be different, but you get my point.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ries said:


> Well I'm fairly certain that APR did something to that effect with the cars they have. The 2.0TFSI engine is not unique to the TT. I'm sure they learned how much the motor can stand in other applications. Why reinvent the wheel because an engine was installed in a different platform? Obviously some parts will be different, but you get my point.


i do get your point. But you also confirm with what i was saying to begin with. The reason a TT isnt in the tens (i know Forge is but thats it) like the R is because of that. Same type of engine and a much larger audience to the R than the TT. Mainly becuase the cost is quite a bit lower and easier for many to own compared to the TT. Im sure a few shops own R project cars (tyrol sport for one i know and have personally seen). The only shop car im familiar with TT wise is i believe XLR and they have a TTRS. 

and as for crews comments on APR, ive heard PLENTY of unhappy customers having thier cars returned jacked up from APR. I guess its just something you gamble with if you decide to give them your car and be the guinea pig. After reading what i have on AR i would never leave my car at APR facility. Say what you want about thier tunes but i know my father is quite happy with his and i know a few R guys who like thiers (although majority R owners i know have UM). I could get into how APR is acting and my personal views but lets not hijack this thread. If you want that go check the audirevolution site. Both APR threads there are eye opening to say the least.


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

FastEddie7 said:


> and as for crews comments on APR, ive heard PLENTY of unhappy customers having thier cars returned jacked up from APR. I guess its just something you gamble with if you decide to give them your car and be the guinea pig. After reading what i have on AR i would never leave my car at APR facility. Say what you want about thier tunes but i know my father is quite happy with his and i know a few R guys who like thiers (although majority R owners i know have UM). I could get into how APR is acting and my personal views but lets not hijack this thread. If you want that go check the audirevolution site. Both APR threads there are eye opening to say the least.


Funny you bring this up. APR had my 08 R32 for a month as the development mule. I got it back with no issues or worse for wear. However, that car wasn't quite the beast these newer turbo cars have become.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Gotsol said:


> Funny you bring this up. APR had my 08 R32 for a month as the development mule. I got it back with no issues or worse for wear. However, that car wasn't quite the beast these newer turbo cars have become.


Glad to hear you didnt have to go through some of the stuff ive heard from a few people. A month isnt very long either.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

iBoostu said:


> It seems as though the Golf R 2.0L TFSI cars with DSG share the same platform as the 2009+ Audi TTS cars. So, why are Golf R's hitting 10 second 1/4 mile times on an APR Stage 3 GTX2867 turbo kit, yet no Audi TTS cars in the 10's yet?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHJpj-hRE3Q





Ries said:


> Well I haven't had mine at the track yet... who knows.



Reis' car should easily run a 10.something We never took it to the drag strip with the Stage 3 kit. Not because I didn't want to, it just never worked out. It did a couple road courses though and it was very obvious to everyone (other drivers in particular) how fast it was.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Ginovega said:


> I'm pretty sure if APR do the same thing to the TTS like they did to VW Golf project,
> 
> it would be as fast or maybe faster cause they look better.


We did.. Ries owns it now.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Running Mid to low 12s on stage 2 in a TFSI VL tuned by APR with DSG tune. Stage 3 is a crazy power difference. I think everyone already said it. TTS stage 3 would win any day vs a Golf R


----------



## iBoostu (Apr 4, 2015)

Brd.Prey said:


> ...Curb Weight of a Golf R 3300 lbs.
> TTS 3150 lbs


 I've never seen a real-world-measured curb weight of the 2009+ Audi TTS show 3,150 pounds. One magazine article tested their Audi TTS curb weight and it resulted in a measurement of 3,229 pounds (i.e. 79 pounds *more* than the advertised weight). What kind of real world curb weights are you guys seeing with your Audi TTS (2009 - 2014) cars?


----------



## Smeagol1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Has anyone put their Audi TT-S (with full fluids) on a truck scale to see real world curb weight?


----------



## AUS_TTS (Jan 15, 2014)

Smeagol1 said:


> Has anyone put their Audi TT-S (with full fluids) on a truck scale to see real world curb weight?


Corner weighted mine at 1395kg or 3075 lbs. although mine has some weight reduction.


----------



## JASON21 (Feb 22, 2016)

Smeagol1 said:


> Has anyone put their Audi TT-S (with full fluids) on a truck scale to see real world curb weight?


Mine 1410 kg (3130 lbs) with 1/2 fuel tank


----------



## ttsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

I just ran a 11.3 1/4. I def have some power left so I'm gonna shoot for 10's


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

ttsguy said:


> I just ran a 11.3 1/4. I def have some power left so I'm gonna shoot for 10's


What mods and psi?


----------



## ttsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a modified apr stage 3kit running a custom um tune. So gtx2867r at 30psi


----------

